# The Vault Dwellers (Fallout club)



## FlygonTheGreat (Nov 9, 2014)

Greetings residents! Welcome to Vault TCoD, this vault has been specifically designed for this forum in particular to shield it's members in the event of a thermonuclear war! Please take your Vault-Tec issued Vault TCoD jumpsuit and enjoy your stay, Tea and Cod will be dispensed shortly.

-Overseer Flygon


----------

